# January 2019 Winner



## snowbear (Feb 4, 2019)

Congratulations to @MSnowy for Nap Time.


----------



## D7K (Feb 4, 2019)

Congratulations, great shot


----------



## Peeb (Feb 4, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 4, 2019)

Congrats on a great winning image.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 4, 2019)

Very good image....


----------



## CherylL (Feb 4, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## moriato (Feb 5, 2019)

Great picture!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate it


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 5, 2019)

I loved that pic! Congrats.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 5, 2019)

Congrats, nice pic!


----------

